# International quick attach same as 3 pt.



## lavarock64 (Nov 8, 2004)

One other thing I should have checked in more detail. Is the quick hook up system (lift mech. is open and another piece slides into it) on the 460 utility compatable with 3 pt. equipment?
Thanks, Chris


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I belive there are adapters to make it work, but I am sure people with more info will chime in. But as it is, no they will not fit.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:ditto: As I undertsand it there are 3PT adapters availlable for IHs "Fast Hitch", and I think there is already a place on the back of the 460 to accept a top link.
So,, any pics of the 460??


----------



## lavarock64 (Nov 8, 2004)

I decided to pass on the tractor. The power steering system had major problems and I thought I would be in over my head given the parts are rare. So, anyone have a solid 35-50 hp tractor for sale in NY?
Thanks, Chris


----------

